# Buying Pinky Mice Help



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Hi there,

Im always in the pet shops buying live food but am now needing one or two pinky mice. Do the shops let you just buy one or two pinky mice or do you have to buy 10 or more or something?
Any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## Markham Pets (Jun 10, 2009)

Most shops, including ourselves sell them individually, you should be looking at 30-45p each in most shops. : victory:


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

Markham Pets said:


> Most shops, including ourselves sell them individually, you should be looking at 30-45p each in most shops. : victory:


Thanks for the reply. Thats good then, Your store is a bit far away from me lol.


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

As markham pets said shops sell seperately( eg my local reptile shop sell pinkies for 20p each).If buying online better to buy bulk otherwise shipping makes them stupid expensive!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

darkwing said:


> As markham pets said shops sell seperately( eg my local reptile shop sell pinkies for 20p each).If buying online better to buy bulk otherwise shipping makes them stupid expensive!


Haha true, we had a customer order a single gerbil the other day, shipping was about 7x the cost of the gerbil!


----------

